# New member intro



## Jimballs (May 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking on here for a while, after 4 years of owning a gaggia classic and cheap blade grinder (I know!) I'm finally ready to start upgrading my kit so I will be looking round the forums and posting for advice over the coming weeks. Looking forward to some expert advice


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome JB.

Don't mention the blade grinder ever again


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome!you can pick up a top quality grinder for less than you may think!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Blade grinders are good for chopping herbs, and that's about it. Even a hand grinder will be better than a blade grinder.

Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## Jimballs (May 5, 2015)

Thanks for the welcomes! A replacement grinder is my top priority


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jimballs said:


> Thanks for the welcomes! A replacement grinder is my top priority


Keep posting and youll have access to the sales thread , so decent stuff in there at the moment .

Welcome to the forum.....


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard. I won't tell you what you already know. As Boots says there are some grinders available on the sales thread that will get you going.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## Jimballs (May 5, 2015)

Thanks all, I will need to do a little research first and decide weather I should go for a domestic grinder or spend a little extra and look into an entry level commercial grinder. Would you recommend I post any questions in the newbie forum or in the grinder forum?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jimballs said:


> Thanks all, I will need to do a little research first and decide weather I should go for a domestic grinder or spend a little extra and look into an entry level commercial grinder. Would you recommend I post any questions in the newbie forum or in the grinder forum?


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17071


----------



## Jimballs (May 5, 2015)

Thanks mrboots


----------



## Jimballs (May 5, 2015)

Having a look over the classifieds there are a few nice grinders on there, 2 that have caught my eye in particular include rocky rancillio at £160 or a eureka mignon (with 1 year warranty) for £217. Looking though the forums I can't see a huge difference apart from the aesthetics. I'd be looking to use the grinder for 2or 3 times a day at home(more over the weekend) but would also want to change the grind size for my cafetiere mug at work. I'm extremely tempted to make an offer on the mignon!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome aboard Blade Runner!!!!!


----------



## se-po (Aug 21, 2015)

Welcome


----------

